# Was machen die Wasserkäfer im Winter?



## Annett (25. Nov. 2008)

Moin zusammen.

Nachdem ich in den letzten Tagen immer wieder __ Rückenschwimmer direkt unter der ehemals dünnen Eisdecke sehen konnte, frage ich mich, ob bzw. wie diese über den Winter kommen.

Wenn ich es bei Stanjek richtig gelesen habe, atmen sie Luft. Daran dürfte sie die Eisdecke aber hindern. 
Vor zwei Tagen hatte ich deshalb ein Löchlein ins Eis gehackt (ich habe KEINE Fische und es wohnt derzeit auch kein Frosch im Teich), nur das dürfte im Moment nicht mehr möglich sein.... die Nacht hatte es Minimum -8,6°C.


----------



## flohkrebs (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Was machen die Wasserkäfer im Winter?*

hallo!

Die fallen in eine Art Winterstarre und brauchen dann keine Luft...
Ich hab mich auch gewundert, dass bei uns die __ Frösche (braune Frösche) unter Wasser überwintern.
Die ersticken nicht!!
Irgendwie wird ihr Stoffwechsel so heruntergefahren, dass der Sauerstoff reicht, den sie über die Haut aufnehmen (so ist das bei den Fröschen)...
hmmmm... ich weiß schon, die bewegen sich den ganzen Winter über...
Aber mit diesem "heruntergefahrenen Stoffwechsel" kommen sie schon zurecht, unter´m Eis.
Wie könnten die denn sonst in den Tümpel der "freien Wildbahn" überleben??
Eis-Aufhacken musst du nicht  

liebe Grüße!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Was machen die Wasserkäfer im Winter?*

Hi Annett, vielleicht kann man auch einigen Lebewesen mit einem Eisfreihalter helfen - allerdings sammeln sich unter diesem ja auch die evtl. Faulgase und ob das dann gut is wenn die da hin kommen zum atmen 

Hab hier eine Eisfreihalterselbstbauvariante gefunden, unter winterpflege einfach weiterklicken.
http://www.lars-sebralla.de/garten615487kwel548/index2_n.html


----------



## Annett (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Was machen die Wasserkäfer im Winter?*

Hallo Ihr beiden.

Danke für die Antworten. Hab leider durch das Update etc. nicht eher daran gedacht, hier wieder reinzuschauen. 

Mittlerweile leben die __ Rückenschwimmer, trotz mehrmaligen Zufrieren des Teiches, immer noch.

Ein Eisfreihalter kommt mir nicht auf den Teich. 
Damit habe ich vor einigen Jahren mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Allerdings fallen meine Rückenschwimmer nicht in Kältestarre, sondern rudern sehr aktiv unter der Eisfläche herum. Vermutlich auf der Suche nach Luft. 
Ich werde das mal weiter beobachten - derzeit ist der Teich eisfrei und es regnet.


----------



## Redlisch (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Was machen die Wasserkäfer im Winter?*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr beiden.
> Ein Eisfreihalter kommt mir nicht auf den Teich.
> Damit habe ich vor einigen Jahren mal schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
> .





			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> einem Eisfreihalter helfen - allerdings sammeln sich unter diesem ja auch die evtl. Faulgase



@Annett: Was denn für schlechte Erfahrungen ?

@Ralf: Was hast du denn für einen Eisfreihalter ? 
         Meiner besteht aus einen Styroporring (Schwimmkörper) mit aufgesetzter Halbkugel, 20cm unter der Wasseroberfläche ist ein Ausströmerstein, in der Halbkugel steckt ein Kunststoffpanzerrohr zur Entlüftung. Wie sollen sich denn da Faulgase sammeln wenn von unten Luft nachströmt und aus dem Rohr wieder entweicht ?

Axel


----------



## Naturfreund (6. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Was machen die Wasserkäfer im Winter?*

Hallo,

__ Rückenschwimmer halten anders als Wasserkäfer keine Winterstarre und so kann man sie auch noch unter dem Eis rudern sehen (siehe google).


----------



## danyvet (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Was machen die Wasserkäfer im Winter?*

Ich kann das auch bestätigen!
Meine __ Rückenschwimmer rudern auch ganz kräftig unter der Eisdecke, die inzwischen schon ca. 10cm dick ist, und da gibt es garantiert keine Löcher, wo sie an die Oberfläche zum atmen kommen können. Meine neue Theorie ist, dass sie die Luftblasen, die die Fadenalgen ganz kräftig produzieren, zum atmen nutzen könnten. Mein Teich schaut derzeit aus, als wäre er ein zugefrorenes Mineralwasser  Die Fadenalgen sind leider nicht abgestorben, was ich gehofft habe, sondern sind grün wie eh und je (richtig kitschig, dieses grün zu dieser Jahreszeit), aber sie dürften Sauerstoff produzieren, was ja wieder gut ist für den Teich und seine Bewohner.
Lg aus dem bitterkalten Wien
Dany


----------

